# WHV and travel to Australia during Covid-19



## krissycaits (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi all,

I am writing this post on behalf of the daughter of a family friend. She was supposed to arrive in Australia on a WHV in August. Obviously with the current state of the world, Australia’s borders are closed to non citizens and only PR holders or direct family members are allowed to enter and most have to obtain a travel exemption. No tourists or WHV visa holders allowed atm. 

I’ve advised her that it is very unlikely she will be given an exemption as she does not fall in any of the categories mentioned on the government websites: she is neither a direct family member nor is she part of any of the other considered exemptions. She wants to try anyway. She has been offered an internship at a company in Melbourne but from what I can gather, they haven’t been able to provide her with a clear answer either. From what I can see online, since most states won’t even open their borders for interstate travel yet, and considering that Australians are told they can’t go on overseas holidays until the end of the year or early 2021, am I right in telling her the chances of being allowed to enter on a WHV are slim to none?

Does anyone have any policies or guidelines regarding WHV specifically at the moment - either regarding travel or any other issues if she is somehow granted a travel exemption? I’m also looking for any statements regarding international travel into Australia that may have been made in the media. I usually just end up finding some ABC news snippets but does anyone have anything else I can show her? 

I mean, I understand her disappointment, but wouldn’t it just be best to give up for this year and come next year instead?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Back in April, this was in the news:

The Australian government is telling working holiday visa holders and other travellers who can no longer support themselves to go home.
https://www.irishcentral.com/news/australia-travelers-go-home-coronavirus

In general, working holiday makers that do not have the confidence to sustain themselves over the next six months should make arrangements to leave the country. 4th April 2020. https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au/davidcoleman/Pages/Coronavirus-and-Temporary-Visa-holders.aspx

I do have a feeling that some were granted in April, looking at the latest processing times.

It may have depended on the type of work they could do.

Like you, I would assume best to wait, especially with WA and QLD not lifting restrictions.


----------

